# New Betta~Feather tail Platinum dragon



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's from a LFS, I'll take better photos during the weekend or Friday.

Not too bad for males, I used to have more, but now I'm up to 6. no more for me though >.> I don't want to do maintenance on little tanks lol

so I got a new fishie today  I need to take better photos this weekend, but these are ok for now. He's from Dolphin Pet village, a fantastic fish store  I do feel like the breeder they get their bettas from half the time just sends their unwanted fish(too long of body, weird body shape, one had a weird spine, fins that don't stay up) but then they are meant to be pets lol.

A worker named this guy Charles(said with a British accent) so I'm keeping the name.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty X]] i wanna him, never had a dragon, never had a feather tail >-<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my brain's telling me he's just a tail biter. Ichi has a similar look to his tail right now, and he just chewed at his tail. x: your boy sure is pretty, either way!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> my brain's telling me he's just a tail biter. Ichi has a similar look to his tail right now, and he just chewed at his tail. x: your boy sure is pretty, either way!


there is fins like that actually called "feather tails" they look like the betta had a rose tail on was biting it, but it is just a strange morph


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's definitly a feather tail. It's when the fin has excessive branching.

Here's a up close photo of his tail


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Very very good feather tail  but I think Luimeril is kind of true, there's some sign of it in the lower anal fin and near top of caudal. Very fine fish.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

He's spectacular!! He's so sassy looking, I love his name =D You are a great fish photographer, I think you have the best photos on the forum!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

purdy


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I love that last pic. And he looks like he has real feathers in his tail. love it.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i also just picked up a little feathertail boy! he is almost the same color as this guy, but not a dragon.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, he is fantastic! I hope that you are thinking of using him for spawning; he would have darling fry.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

want,want,want


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

LilyK said:


> Wow, he is fantastic! I hope that you are thinking of using him for spawning; he would have darling fry.


He wouldn't be good for spawning because of his dorsal fin 

I'm glad everyone likes him


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

im literally drooling over here.!! Charles is beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

It is not advisable to breed rose or feather tails. They are actually a deformity and have many issues. Bad scaling is another physical deformity - you can see the scales are not even and uniform.

Looks aside, there are internal issues and you don't want to pass that trait down to offspring. They will be severely deformed, and/or die.

I personally love feather and rose tails. I think they are gorgeous, scales and all. But I have tried to keep 3 and even in good water they have all passed. None lasted any longer than 3 months for me  Give this boy lots and lots of attention, very very clean and warm water and a good protein rich diet.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, Feathertail/Rosetail's will always be weak.


----------



## liulin612 (Nov 2, 2011)

realy nice one i like that tail


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> It is not advisable to breed rose or feather tails. They are actually a deformity and have many issues. Bad scaling is another physical deformity - you can see the scales are not even and uniform.
> 
> Looks aside, there are internal issues and you don't want to pass that trait down to offspring. They will be severely deformed, and/or die.
> 
> I personally love feather and rose tails. I think they are gorgeous, scales and all. But I have tried to keep 3 and even in good water they have all passed. None lasted any longer than 3 months for me  Give this boy lots and lots of attention, very very clean and warm water and a good protein rich diet.


I wasn't planning on breeding him because if that, just too many problems with feather tails.

awww, that's sad yours didn't last long  I hope this boy last a good amount of time, he's such a pretty fish and he didn't go through the stress of being shipped.


----------

